# Graduation Watch Ideas for my daughter.



## slippinjimmy

So my daughter is graduating with her Masters degree in December and much to my delight, has asked for a watch as a gift. Since Christmas, Birthday and graduation are all so close I would like to make it something special. She only has one watch, a Skagen, gifted to her from a friend. It helped her realize what she likes in size, style etc. In the past I have given her watches that were to large, so she gave back and she couldn't appreciate any above her Apple watch. I think she is finally ready though. 

She is active, lives in South Florida and will be working in sports medicine, training or something like that, I'm not sure what I paid for?

Some things either she or I think is important:
Size no bigger than 32
Two tone on a bracelet - prefer yellow gold (not plated)
Movement - Open
Brand - something that will last and carries some cache
New - pre owned is ok if it is something special.
Price - total should be max $4k prefer around $2k
Engrave(able) case back - not a deal killer though.

I had thought about a birth year lady datejust (late 90's) but the perfect one in my price range may be non existent.

I considered a 28mm Tudor Royal . Otherwise I am open and need some ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watchbreath

Three brands to look at, Raymond Weil, Baume & Mercier and Longines.


----------



## Ginseng108

Tudor Royal or Glamour Date have watches to those specs.


----------



## longtimelurker

Nomos seems to be popular among the women I know.
IWC has some smaller portofino that might work as well.


----------



## CPS

Cartier Tank, or if you're set on a bi-metal bracelet, the Panthere de Cartier (available used at $2500-$4000). Also Tank Francaise has bimetal.


----------



## kritameth

TT Ballon Bleu might be within budget?


----------



## blakestarhtown

kritameth said:


> TT Ballon Bleu might be within budget?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214460


Women love Cartier watches. I don't know what it is, but almost ALL and I do repeat ALL would prefer a Cartier over a Rolex or any other brand.


----------



## Nokie

Agree that Longines makes some very nice woman's watches.

Good luck.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

blakestarhtown said:


> Women love Cartier watches. I don't know what it is, but almost ALL and I do repeat ALL would prefer a Cartier over a Rolex or any other brand.


This mirrors my experience as well. My mom loved her Santos and Tank. Two female friends who actually wear watches both wear Cartiers.


----------



## MidwestN00B

There are very nice Omega Constellation ladies two tone models on bracelet gently used that fit those specs.


----------



## FullFlavorPike

seconded on a cartier tank -- but the new tudor royal is way cool too.


----------



## KCZ

Agree with looking at Longines, B&M, RWeil, Tudor. Would also check out Mido and Rado. If she wants something sportier, look at the Tag Aquaracer or Formula 1, 32mm.


----------



## 14060

+1 for a Cartier Tank.


----------



## VincentG

The Ebel classic wave is a perfect watch considering you don't want to spend Cartier prices, it is very feminine and also easy to recognize. Understated elegance.


----------



## Computantis

kritameth said:


> TT Ballon Bleu might be within budget?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214460


I second this —Cartier is a brand that definitely speaks towards women more than most brands (aside from stuff like MK, Fossil, etc). I think that you can’t go wrong with one.


----------



## JSnipes

I think that Tudor Royal looks great. I am also a big fan of the Cartier Ballon Bleu suggested.


----------



## OogieBoogie

blakestarhtown said:


> Women love Cartier watches. I don't know what it is, but almost ALL and I do repeat ALL would prefer a Cartier over a Rolex or any other brand.


I think Mrs Oogie would choose the piece that was designed in the same house as some of the world's most exquisite jewellery over something designed for apes and then shrunk to 26.


----------



## Mitchtheitch

I think you should go with your idea of a lady DJ. More special.


----------



## chatman

My sister got a JLC reverso a few years ago, but that may be out of your budget in two-tone. What about a pre-owned Omega LadyMatic? Slightly larger at 34mm but very uniquely designed for women. My wife loves hers.


----------



## zombywoof917

I've seen really good Longines for women, some of them don't have a metal strap tho. Yet the leather bracelets look killin'. Not sure if that's what you need but ok! Newer Omega Constellations are also ver charming😁


----------



## pyiyha

Cartier Panthere










or Santos Galbee









Here's my wife's Santos Octagon.


----------



## Tolmia

She may like the Nomos. (That’s a favorite of Mrs Tolmia), but the lugs are longer, so it may be outside of your size range.

I also like the Cartier suggestions, but unless you go highly used or leather, You aren’t going to get gold or two-tone unless you go up another few thousand dollars on your budget. This type of present it’s probably better new rather than used. 

this is a long way of me saying I don’t know if anything better than the Tudor in your specs. However, I think it’s worth asking…If she’s wearing something for work and it’s sports related, does she really want gold?


----------



## Watchbreath

pyiyha said:


> Cartier Panthere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Santos Galbee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my wife's Santos Octagon.
> View attachment 16215507


 Did you read the budget?


----------



## pyiyha

Watchbreath said:


> Did you read the budget?


Yes... I did.
You can find two tone Panthere for just about 4k, Santos Galbee for a bit less and Santos Octagon between 2k and 3k preowned.

Search Chrono 24...






Cartier Panthère | Chrono24.com


Cartier Panthère on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




www.chrono24.com










Cartier Santos Galbée | Chrono24.com


Cartier Santos Galbée on Chrono24.com. New offers daily. In stock now. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch.




www.chrono24.com










Cartier Santos Octagon Search for a wristwatch


You'll find 537,716 luxury watches on Chrono24: watches from watch brands such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling. Buy men's watches, ladies' watches, or sell a used watch.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## saint-lnd

I brought my wife out to the shops for her to choose not just the brands but also the very watch models she liked. She bought a Longines 20 years ago and a Rado 5 years later (both quartz) and still likes and wears them now. Why not taking your daughter out to shop for her watch? You may choose the right brand but not necessary the style, shape, or model she likes. You will more likely get your daughter what she would wear and cherish for a long time when she can choose what she likes, going on a memorable shopping with her dad. Just my two cents.


----------



## slippinjimmy

Really appreciate the responses so far. Some great input, knew I could count on WUS! Thank You!


----------



## OogieBoogie

saint-lnd said:


> I brought my wife out to the shops for her to choose not just the brands but also the very watch models she liked.


I did something similar - I took a bunch of pictures from the net and photoshopped out the logos and names. I was expecting her to go for bling and diamonds but they were bottom of the list. She still managed to pick out one of the more expensive items though


----------



## blakestarhtown

LosAngelesTimer said:


> This mirrors my experience as well. My mom loved her Santos and Tank. Two female friends who actually wear watches both wear Cartiers.


Same here, my mother and sister only like Cartier watches.


----------



## blakestarhtown

OogieBoogie said:


> I did something similar - I took a bunch of pictures from the net and photoshopped out the logos and names. I was expecting her to go for bling and diamonds but they were bottom of the list. She still managed to pick out one of the more expensive items though


PREACH! Women know instinctively which item is more expensive.


----------



## Papillon4

blakestarhtown said:


> Women love Cartier watches. I don't know what it is, but almost ALL and I do repeat ALL would prefer a Cartier over a Rolex or any other brand.


Well I disagree that ALL women would prefer a Cartier over everything else; it’s a great brand to be sure! But more and more women are appreciating other brands .
Maybe a woman might stand out from the crowd if she wasn’t wearing a Cartier …


----------



## blakestarhtown

Papillon4 said:


> Well I disagree that ALL women would prefer a Cartier over everything else; it’s a great brand to be sure! But more and more women are appreciating other brands .
> Maybe a woman might stand out from the crowd if she wasn’t wearing a Cartier …


I said almost all. And hey I'm with you on that, but most mainstream women wear a Cartier or Rolex.
Just speaking statistics. Most of them are not collectors and they wear it as more of an accessory. 

I really do wish brands would try to advertise and focus more on female buyers.


----------



## KCZ

saint-lnd said:


> I brought my wife out to the shops for her to choose not just the brands but also the very watch models she liked. She bought a Longines 20 years ago and a Rado 5 years later (both quartz) and still likes and wears them now. Why not taking your daughter out to shop for her watch? You may choose the right brand but not necessary the style, shape, or model she likes. You will more likely get your daughter what she would wear and cherish for a long time when she can choose what she likes, going on a memorable shopping with her dad. Just my two cents.


Best idea so far. Make it a special day for her and then you will both have the memories to go with her new watch.


----------



## MRG-1000

Papillon4 said:


> Well I disagree that ALL women would prefer a Cartier over everything else; it’s a great brand to be sure! But more and more women are appreciating other brands .
> Maybe a woman might stand out from the crowd if she wasn’t wearing a Cartier …


I have to agree. My mom loved her Rolex Datejust Lady from the 70s. She wore a Movado Museum Watch from the late 80s till the mid-90s and then moved on to my grandfather's Oyster Perpetual due to the larger face being better for her worsening eyesight.

My wife likes modern, clean and decidedly un-blingy design such as that from Scandinavian designers. She liked a Tudor Style that I suggested to her but she thought that it was too pricey and would rather get some jewelry for that amount.

Therefore I'd also suggest taking your daughter to pick a watch instead of choosing for her.


----------



## NedM

Are you guys able to go to a store together? Might be an even cooler experience trying on and picking with her, like at an Omega boutique or Nomos AD. The Oris Aquis in 36 wears super small, that might be another option, certainly would last as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy

slippinjimmy said:


> So my daughter is graduating with her Masters degree in December and much to my delight, has asked for a watch as a gift. Since Christmas, Birthday and graduation are all so close I would like to make it something special. She only has one watch, a Skagen, gifted to her from a friend. It helped her realize what she likes in size, style etc. In the past I have given her watches that were to large, so she gave back and she couldn't appreciate any above her Apple watch. I think she is finally ready though.
> 
> She is active, lives in South Florida and will be working in sports medicine, training or something like that, I'm not sure what I paid for?
> 
> Some things either she or I think is important:
> Size no bigger than 32
> Two tone on a bracelet - prefer yellow gold (not plated)
> Movement - Open
> Brand - something that will last and carries some cache
> New - pre owned is ok if it is something special.
> Price - total should be max $4k prefer around $2k
> Engrave(able) case back - not a deal killer though.
> 
> I had thought about a birth year lady datejust (late 90's) but the perfect one in my price range may be non existent.
> 
> I considered a 28mm Tudor Royal . Otherwise I am open and need some ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ricv9teen

A vintage Omega watch. This is my 32mm omega seamaster for your reference.


----------



## O2AFAC67

A wonderful "bang for the buck" bargain might be a pre-loved Breitling Callistino (out of production now). If your daughter's wrist is small, the 28.8 mm diameter should wear beautifully. I gifted this one to my granddaughter years ago and she loved it...


----------



## slippinjimmy

O2AFAC67 said:


> A wonderful "bang for the buck" bargain might be a pre-loved Breitling Callistino (out of production now). If your daughter's wrist is small, the 28.8 mm diameter should wear beautifully. I gifted this one to my granddaughter years ago and she loved it...












This is a great call unfortunately, I already used it. I gave my GF this Calisto 37mm, she wears it on a sand colored nato and loves it. Gets tons of compliments too.


----------



## O2AFAC67

slippinjimmy said:


> View attachment 16234926
> 
> 
> This is a great call unfortunately, I already used it. I gave my GF this Calisto 37mm, she wears it on a sand colored nato and loves it. Gets tons of compliments too.


Beautiful Callisto chronograph!  The Callistino I posted above of course comes in a variety of flavors as does the 34.4 mm Callisto (non-chrono). Sometimes the Callisto's are a little harder to find than the smaller Callistino's. Below are two which belonged to my late wife and one which my sister still owns and wears 24/7... 
























Another search might be for a B-Class of the same vintage as the Callisto's and Callistino's...








All those watch's come on straps and/or bracelets, with and without diamonds, all 316L stainless steel or two tone with 18K gold and even solid 18K gold. They can be a fun search and find and as I mentioned, pre-loved prices can be excellent. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Yachtmistress

Cartier.


----------



## PennyTheDog

I love that Tudor you suggested!


slippinjimmy said:


> So my daughter is graduating with her Masters degree in December and much to my delight, has asked for a watch as a gift. Since Christmas, Birthday and graduation are all so close I would like to make it something special. She only has one watch, a Skagen, gifted to her from a friend. It helped her realize what she likes in size, style etc. In the past I have given her watches that were to large, so she gave back and she couldn't appreciate any above her Apple watch. I think she is finally ready though.
> 
> She is active, lives in South Florida and will be working in sports medicine, training or something like that, I'm not sure what I paid for?
> 
> Some things either she or I think is important:
> Size no bigger than 32
> Two tone on a bracelet - prefer yellow gold (not plated)
> Movement - Open
> Brand - something that will last and carries some cache
> New - pre owned is ok if it is something special.
> Price - total should be max $4k prefer around $2k
> Engrave(able) case back - not a deal killer though.
> 
> I had thought about a birth year lady datejust (late 90's) but the perfect one in my price range may be non existent.
> 
> I considered a 28mm Tudor Royal . Otherwise I am open and need some ideas. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 16214189


----------



## Kusheba




----------



## Seabee1

Kusheba said:


> View attachment 16377106


nice, are you selling it?


----------



## Kusheba

Seabee1 said:


> nice, are you selling it?


Thank you, @Seabee1. Never sold a watch in my life, but I may start considering it! 😂


----------

